# Philips DSR708 Disassembly



## Rhughes (Jan 14, 2001)

I bought a Philips DSR708 on Ebay to be upgraded and installed along with my current 708. Something really grungy got around the fan, and I have to do some major cleaning before starting the upgrade. No idea what it is. Looks like rust, but the only place it appears is on the fan grill and between the chassis and the fan. Quite a lot of it. Very strange. The rest of the unit looks very clean.

The only way I can see to really clean the chassis is to remove the drive, power supply and main board. I just about got it apart until I ran into the little black screw on the back of the digital port which is smaller than a Torx 10. Maybe a 5?

Any words of wisdom on taking everything apart, then putting it back together? I am used to working on electronic equipment, so I know the usual precautions. Looking for any gotcha's before I remove the main board.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

I think it is T8 or T5. I have a driver for that.

Watch for the turny things that stab up through the board. 

Consider the PSU high voltage.

Lift from the front, then pull towards the front.

When reassembling, be darn sure the ribbon connectors (AKA Parlex) are properley seated.


----------



## Rhughes (Jan 14, 2001)

classicsat said:


> I think it is T8 or T5. I have a driver for that.
> 
> Watch for the turny things that stab up through the board.
> 
> ...


I'm thinking it's an 8. I bought a 6 today, and it's larger than 6, but smaller than 10.

I know what you mean about the ribbon connectors. They can be a pain. There is one from the power supply too, which I have already pulled out.


----------



## Rhughes (Jan 14, 2001)

Rhughes said:


> I bought a Philips DSR708 on Ebay to be upgraded and installed along with my current 708. Something really grungy got around the fan, and I have to do some major cleaning before starting the upgrade. No idea what it is. Looks like rust, but the only place it appears is on the fan grill and between the chassis and the fan. Quite a lot of it. Very strange. The rest of the unit looks very clean.


I finally got the motherboard out of the chassis. When I tried to clean the grunge on the fan grill, I see now that it definitely is rust. Pretty badly rusted, but only in the space the fan covers and the edges of the fan grill. The only thing I can think of is that someone tried to spray something on the fan while it was running, and whatever it was ate the finish and formed rust. Anyone else ever seen something like this? I'm not sure what I should do at this point. Tempted to find a non-working 708 and move these parts over to that one.


----------



## captain_video (Mar 1, 2002)

With the parts removed from the case, clean off the rust as best you can using emory cloth or sandpaper. Then get yourself some Rust Restorer from your local hardware store or Home Depot. This may not be the exact name of the product but it should be close. Simply brush some of the solution on the rusted areas and let it dry thoroughly. It converts the rust to an inert compound and halts any further oxidation. It also primes the surface so you can repaint it if you desire.


----------



## Rhughes (Jan 14, 2001)

captain_video said:


> With the parts removed from the case, clean off the rust as best you can using emory cloth or sandpaper. Then get yourself some Rust Restorer from your local hardware store or Home Depot. This may not be the exact name of the product but it should be close. Simply brush some of the solution on the rusted areas and let it dry thoroughly. It converts the rust to an inert compound and halts any further oxidation. It also primes the surface so you can repaint it if you desire.


Thanks. Speaking of removing all the parts, I am having difficulty removing the front panel. It looks like you can just release the little tabs under the top edge and pull the face off the chassis. Doesn't want to budge, and I don't want to break something. Does it just need a little encouragement?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

There are screws that hold the front on, then clips.


----------



## Rhughes (Jan 14, 2001)

classicsat said:


> There are screws that hold the front on, then clips.


Must be some kind of law that covers that. No matter how many screws you take out, there will always be two more.  Thanks. I have it completely apart now.


----------

